# cobia combo



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

need some advice for a nice cobia rod and reel. I do not want to break the bank but some advice would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wait for the Outcast sale, they usually have their ling rods on sale.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

The choice depends on whether you will be fishing from a boat or a pier, whether you prefer manual bail, and your budget.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

i really like the seeker blanks i would recommend the seeker csb909 its a 9ft live bait and jig rod blank in 25-50lb would be pretty good throwing the jigs on the pier and have plenty of backbone for the cobia.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Outcast rods will be fine and they wont cost you much.

Reels can be a choice of many and you will get many responses on which one. 

It doesn't take an expensive reel to catch fish. Think about other uses for the same reel. Use it for Cobia fishing, Snapper fishing, Surf fishing, ect.

I use a baitcasting reel for Cobia.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Are you slingin or driftin?


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

sight fishing from boat


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

id suggest a penn 706z its great for lots of fishing types and not to pricey, you can find one on ebay or craigslist for a good price most if the time, and outcast or half hitch custom rods work great.


----------

